# You won't believe the size of this fish!



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Take a look at this copy of the local newspaper! Am I famous or what?


----------



## weisyboy (Sep 25, 2006)

mackrel grow longer but not that fat untill realy long.

the bloke looks a bit shady to with his beard and all.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

You're a dead set legend troppo.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

weisyboy said:


> mackrel grow longer but not that fat untill realy long.
> 
> the bloke looks a bit shady to with his beard and all.


The mackeral is for real, the bloke who looks shady is supposed to be me, I mean it is me.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Billybob said:


> You're a dead set legend troppo.


Thanks Billybob! Kind words from the King of Yak Mackeral. I should print them out and frame them.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll second that motion Occy


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Geez, that's the biggest pilchard I've ever seen! :shock:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Redphoenix, that's the pic that nobody was supposed to see! It was such a beaut fish and the water so shallow that it could upset a lot of people and damage the Australian economy. Think what would happen if all the stinkboaters who spend massive amounts of money on boats and fuel to go a zillion km out in the ocean see the pic and realise they don't have to go that far. They will stop spending the big bucks and buy yaks. Without all that money changing hands, the economy will grind to a halt.

Ah well, what's done is done. It was a grand fish.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock:

Troppo ya got no cloths on in the photo.  I think I can see your snap swivel.

 fishing Russ


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

It is *the *King George whiting... the very one, I know that fish.
Banzaiiiiiii!

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Russ said:


> :shock:
> 
> Troppo ya got no cloths on in the photo.  I think I can see your snap swivel.
> 
> fishing Russ


Russ, I am the one on the LEFT! The one on the RIGHT with no clothes is the fish!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

andybear said:


> It is *the *King George whiting... the very one, I know that fish.
> Banzaiiiiiii!
> 
> Cheers all Andybear :lol:


OH, NO!!! OH NO NO NO!! AAAAhhhgggggg! Not THE King George whiting, the one that, you know, that one which . . . . heck. It's mother is out there somewhere. Big and mean and ugly and has my scent and she is wild because I took her baby little King Georgy. I think I should take up gliding in the outback and sleep with my chainsaw beside me for protection.

What's that sound? There is a very distinct thud brrrrrrrrr brrrrrrrr brrrrr coming from somewhere.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

haHAAHAHAAA crack me up. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

troppo said:


> Take a look at this copy of the local newspaper! Am I famous or what?


Fellas,

We all know Troppo 'ain't right in the head.' :wink: Who likes normal people anyway? But, If it wasn't true they would not print it.

Troppo, you are the man! Leg ripped by a chainsaw and still yakkin' for big fish.

Les


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Les Lammers said:


> troppo said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at this copy of the local newspaper! Am I famous or what?
> ...


And I thought nobody had noticed.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol: We still love ya though mate.


----------

